# 4th QTR 2020 SouthEast U.S. Swap Meets/Show Schedule Update (TN, GA)



## Classic Cool Rides (Aug 13, 2020)

Hello CABE'rs!
Time to plan ahead for the *4th Quarter 2020* ... here in the SouthEast U.S. ... and here is the Modified Schedule to look forward to:

*NOVEMBER 7th* >>> *Get-A-Grip Show/Swap Meet in Cleveland, TN* (COVID-19 Rescheduled from March 28th)  
click this link: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/get-a-grip-inc-9-postponed-until-rescheduled.167702/

*DECEMBER 5th* >>> *Pedal-To-The-Metal Swap Meet in Commerce (Atlanta), GA* ("Bumped" from normal OCT date) ... Promotion "Flyer" forthcoming 

Mark your calendars ... Hope to see you there! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## catfish (Aug 14, 2020)

Good to see shows will be happing.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Sep 4, 2020)

Well ..... the SouthEast Swap Meet "Drought"  is over in NOV / DEC .....  We now have another choice to make on NOV. 7th !!  ....









						Cycle Swap 2020-Rock Hill, SC-Nov 7 | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

Rock Hill, SC is having a Cycle Swap at their infamous Giordana Velodrome on Nov. 7, 2020 and your all invited! This is an outdoor event in the actual Velodrome. All bike styles and years are welcome. The swapmeet/show is from 10am to 2pm. Come on out with your favorite bike(s), junk to sell and...




					thecabe.com
				




When it rains ... it pours ... BUT ... its better to have lots of choices than to extend the drought any longer  .... Cheers!

See you at a Swap Meet soon! CCR Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 5, 2020)

If I were gonna be here Nov 7 is a no-brainer---Get-A-Grip is the one to go to! V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Oct 4, 2020)

These 2 Events are coming up fast! Get-A-Grip in just over 4 weeks! .... Pedal-to-the-Metal in just over 8 weeks!
Here is a Quick-link to the official Pedal-to-the-Metal Flyer >>> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/p...-in-georgia-dec-5th-2020-near-atlanta.179444/
Hope to see you at 1 ... OR BOTH ... of these Fun Events! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------

